# Rsc. (Rsc. Ronald Hauserman 'York' x Sc. Memoria Robert Strait 'Carmela')



## Sue (Jan 16, 2009)

Formerly known as
Blc. Ronald Hauserman x Lc. Mem. Robert Strait

Your standard big pink floof. First blooming.





(Click for large size. Photo set here.)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Candace (Jan 16, 2009)

Fragrant?


----------



## nikv (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice! I didn't know that a Robert Strait cross could end up with such nice color and shape!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't know Robert Strait could make a pink cross:
http://portersorchids.com/Images/Lc_RobertStrait.jpg

But I hate these name changes!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is the plant actually quite small? I like compact plants with huge blooms..


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 17, 2009)

yes, very nice large flower on this compact plant!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

I love it! I'm a sucker for good floof! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2009)

:clap: Nice!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 17, 2009)

Love that lip!


----------



## Elena (Jan 17, 2009)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2009)

I love floofy! That's a gorgeous color.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic calming colour and nice shape!!!! Wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------

